# Friday AIM Eberron



## JustKim (May 18, 2005)

Howdy, posting on behalf of the DM of a long-running D&D game which is currently undergoing a change. We're dropping the current campaign and starting up one set in Eberron in a few weeks, which means you will be able to get in on the ground floor. Characters are slated to start at 6th level. There are currently four PCs in the group, two male and two female. We start around 7:30 CST and end around 9:30 CST but run an extra half hour when everyone is up for it.

If you're interested, drop a note on AIM to either DarinCo or myself, JustWuddy. You can also reach the DM at Darinco(at)aol(dot)com. Thanks!


----------

